# Interviewing Vets



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm looking for a new vet for Tori. She's not sick nor having any problems but, should something arise I don't currently have a vet I'm happy with. Her current one is at Banfield in a local Petsmart. I DO NOT like the way they do business which is why I'm looking for a different vet. I was given the name of one a friend uses. He was nice enough, but we did not see eye-to-eye regarding several things (raw food, vaccinations, use of meds vs. more holistic treatments, etc.) What I'd like from you all is suggestions for questions to ask a prospective vet in an "interview".

I will be making appointments to interview some local vets to find out where they stand regarding things like raw feeding, vaccinations/titers, their approach to treating non-emergency issues, etc. I'll ask if they're more prone to a "wait and see" or to prescribe meds right away or perhaps a more holistic treatment (I realize this is going to be based on what the symptoms are, but I'd like to know their "bend") 

Any ideas and/or suggestions you may have will be much appreciated.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Everything you said, and:

Are you familiar with Havanese? How many have you seen in your practice? Are you well versed in health problems common to the breed?

Are patients seen on time in your office?

Do you make housecalls?

Are you reachable after hours, and do you take your own emergencies?

If my dog requires a procedure that involves sedation, what is your policy regarding pet owners presence in "the back", and can I bring my dog in right before surgery and be allowed to be with him when he begins to wake up?

Will you write prescriptions for discretionary medicines like flea and tick controls, or must I buy directly from you?

Will I always see you, or will I see another vet, possibly a very junior vet, ever or often?

What diagnostic procedures are you able to do in your office, i.e., ultrasound, MRI, etc.?

If I ever reach an end of life situation where my dog would be euthanized, will you come to my home for this?

These are some of my big issues.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good suggestions that I wouldn't have thought of, Mojo's Mom.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

All based on scenarios I have been through.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I like to go by people who've used the vets, and what their experience/opinions are. That's how I found my vet, who's great. I think you'd like him but it's too far from you as he's in Laguna Beach. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

tabby2 said:


> I like to go by people who've used the vets, and what their experience/opinions are. That's how I found my vet, who's great. I think you'd like him but it's too far from you as he's in Laguna Beach. Good luck on your quest.


That's always good, but sometimes we feel differently from our friends in regard to what we want in a vet.

My girlfriend and I have the same basic philosophies of what a vet should be, but we use different vets for a variety of reasons.

Leslie is obviously looking for something a bit out of the ordinary, and many vets will not be what she wants. I think interviewing is a great idea, and input from people you know can help steer you in the right direction and shorten the interview list.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mojo's Mom said:


> That's always good, but sometimes we feel differently from our friends in regard to what we want in a vet.
> 
> My girlfriend and I have the same basic philosophies of what a vet should be, but we use different vets for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Leslie is obviously looking for something a bit out of the ordinary, and many vets will not be what she wants. I think interviewing is a great idea, and input from people you know can help steer you in the right direction and shorten the interview list.


Exactly. I always feel better hearing what people's experiences with a particular vet are like, then I can match it up with what's important to me. Fortunately, I think this area has a lot of vets from which to choose and it's great, Leslie, that you're looking now before it's an urgent situation.

Jane


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow, Mojo's Mom! Those are some great questions I will definitely be adding to my list. Thank you!

I have asked some friends for their recommendations but, I've discovered a lot of them don't really like their vets either and just keep going to them because it's easier than trying to find another  At least I know which ones to not interview


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I would go by word of mouth from friends or strangers who have small dogs....ask around...if you see someone walking their small dog...ask! 

Interviewing a vet? Never heard of this one... now...., I would like to know more about a vet if I was a breeder....but, all those questions.....I think you might scare a vet away! Just my opinion...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think if you scare them away with your questions, you got your answer without spending any money! I have only found one vet my philosophies agreed with unfortunately. However the vet I have now, doesn't agree, sells crappy food, etc. but I think is the lesser of the evils- lol! He looks the other way about vaccinations and raw, is willing to indulge my questions/crazy thoughts, and is honest. I think he sees my pups are well taken care of even if it is his expert opinion that I should change the food, vaccinate them every year so he did share it but just agrees to disagree and not harass!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

For me, having a vet that has a great "bedside manner" is 9/10 of it. Some have a demeanor that makes you feel like they cannot wait to get you out of there soon enough. I'm soo happy that Pixie's Dr. Bruce is such a great guy, and she doesn't hold back on the lickies for him when she visits.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

I think you've got some great questions and advice already, but here are my two cents anyway... 
I did have some basic questions about the practice and their approach, but since the questions have all been hit somewhere in the thread, I won't repeat.
What I found was also quite important when I was looking was the hours. For me, I work full-time and the ability to schedule appointments on evenings/weekends makes my life so much easier. My vet's office is open 7am-11pm Mon-Fri, and 9-5 on weekends. When I want an appointment with our vet, I just make sure it is an evening she is in, but I like knowing that in the event that something unexpected came up, there is a big window within which I could take Sydney in without having to go to their emergency office (which is 24 hours but a bit further away). They also have all the records stored electronically, which means everything is accessible by anyone in any part of the office all the time. I know that one isn't such a big deal, but I like that everything is organized and streamlined and all the info they need is at their fingertips, even when I just call in with a question.
I also took a tour of the place before I brought Sydney home, and they showed me the office, but also took me down to show me the operating room and the recovery area, so I could see exactly how they handle all of that. For some reason, that made me feel much more comfortable when I left Sydney for her spay.
I find the general "vibe" in the office very positive too - no matter who is on the front desk when we go in, they are excited to see Sydney and knowledgeable when I call in. The vet techs are all fantastic too, and have even done nail trimming demos with me (among other things). 

That's not to say my vet is perfect (they still push the crappy food) but Sydney is comfortable and so am I.

I think the bottom line is that it does pay to go check the place out in person, but ultimately if the staff and vet themselves are personable, accommodating, and you feel you can trust them, that's what will be most important.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Allison, you just hit on some very good points to which is why I continue to visit the vet office despite the selling of SD. 

One other thing I like about my vet office is the fact that they do grooming and I can leave my pups there for a day visit. They get pampered and get their needed shots in one visit. This helped out alot when Mimi needed boosters.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great thread, Leslie. Good luck in your search. I always go back to my old country vet, he is stuck in his ways but he treats me and my dogs like family. Some of the younger vets with newer practices may have prettier offices, but when I need a vet I have this old country vet’s home and cell number and I have never had to go to an emergency clinic. His prices are reasonable. He always knows the latest studies and never turns away a sick animal He always has one or two of the vet interns from UGA working with him, but if I walked into his office for the first time I would see old wood paneling, gray tile floors, pictures that have been there for 20 or 30 years. So it is true, you can’t judge the book by the cover or the vet by the pretty office.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

You could do a google search for vets using intergrated medicine in your area. The American Holistic Veterinary Society(Not sure if I have that exactly right) would also have a list for those in your area. 

Mojo's Mom great questions to add!


----------

